# skin problems - need advice!



## kris221020 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi - Both of my dogs (a chocolate lab and a golden) have been having skin problems (iching, shedding, hot spots) for about a month now and the Vet just recommended switching food (after trying medication for mange first??) anyway, she said to try something with salmon and sweet potato, that the problems are an alergic reaction to our current food (which after reading a few posts here, i'm embarassed to mention... I had no idea....)

Could anyone share experience with skin problems or rec food that may help with this? Thanks for any info, I want to get something today, I found a store near me that carries natural and organic foods brands below:

Wellness 
Halo 
Eukanuba 
California Natural 
Blue Buffalo 
Evo
Innova
Natural Balance
Annamaet
Verus
Merrick
Nutro
Holistic Select
Canidae
Orijen

I don't mind spending whatever it takes to make my pups feel better, but I'd definitely prefer to spend less over more if possible


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would try a small bag of Orijen first if you can afford it, its grain free which can eliminate a lot of the allergens, but it also has a lot of botanicals which can trigger allergic reaction in very sensitive dogs. My second choice would be Blue Buffalo wilderness (fish formula), my third would be California Natural (its generally considered good food for dogs with allergies, but my main issue is that its very low protein content). 

You can try Cal. Natural for couple weeks (either grain free venison or lamb) and if your dogs improve, you can try slowly adding Orijen to see if it will cause any flareups, but if not, eventually I would transition to Orijen.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd second what Uno recommends. I'd go Cal Natural grain free for awhile...if they have issues w/ CN, they are probably allergic to chicken, which isn't likely. Cal Natural is such a simple food...there isn't much that can bother them. 

Slowly work into something like Orijen, EVO, Acana...something grain free.
They are great foods but chuck full of different, robust ingredients. 

I'd strongly recommend grain free. I think the grains in many of these foods are what trigger these skin/allergy issues.


----------



## kris221020 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll definitely be switching foods based on what i've learned from this site today, but it seems odd that BOTH dogs would suddenly have allergies? We've been feeding the same food for at least 2 years...


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

*skin allergies*

You don't mention Taste Of The Wild in your list of foods available near you. I recommended this grain free food to my brother, whose lab cross suffered from rather severe skin allergies. Within a couple of weeks of switching to TOTW, most of his dog's skin issues cleared up. His dog still suffers from some seasonal allergies, and although I'm the farthest thing from an allergy expert, this seems to be the season for allergies to pop up - is it possible your dogs could be suffering from a seasonal allergy along with a possible food related allergy? 

Good luck to you - I'm certain that the advice you find here in this forum will have your dogs feeling better in no time!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I would try Natural Balance limited ingredient first if you want to go with fish as the fish formulas are grain free while the California Naturals fish formula is not. Check the prices, NB is very expensive for the protein and fat it contains. I am not sure of the price of CN but I can get EVO for not a whole lot more than the price of NB.


----------



## NikkiSue (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm torn on Natural Balance. I had Zoe on the potato and duck formula for years. It solved her problem with throwing up each day due to her chicken allergy, but she developed terrible shedding and dandruf problems (something I see you've listed as a concern). Although Natural Balance will be great if your problem is an allergic reaction to a specific ingredient or protein due to the limited # of ingredients, the low protein levels might not give you the coat changes you need. 

I'd try switching to Orijen 6-Fish. Acana Pacifica would probably work great, too. That way you're eliminating grain and poultry, getting a high quality protein level, and you have a manufacturer that doesn't use Ethoxyquin. You can later try adding back poultry if you'd like, once you know your dogs are allergen-free.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Just google "dog elimination diet" and you will get a ton of information.

Here is one but you should read a few to find something that will work for you.

DIY Elimination Diet for Dog and Cat Dr. Matt Allworth – Veterinarian


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

great info guys/gals keep up the great work.


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

I've seen food switches work a miracle with hot spots....however I have a dog that gets them seasonally from an environmental allergy we've yet to determine. Hot spots are a real drag. I use a compress of peroxide (I use a clean sponge saturated and held to the spot for as long as they tolerate it) to help the lesion dry out and it seems to speed their healing. I think it helps prevent secondary infections for occuring as well.

One other thing I would highly recommend is to add fish oil capsules to whatever food you decide to feed. Even if dry foods contain lots of fish or other essential fatty acids keep in mind that the therapeutic effects will only occur with fats that are protected from oxygen exposure. I buy mine at Costco and give 2 a day to my 70 lb dog.

Wishing your dogs a speedy recovery!
Carol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Make sure you are checking down the list of ALL ingredients in both your food and treats. I say look down the list, because it may not be an ingredient that "typically" causes flair ups like the grain or protein. Alot of people look at the food and forget about what may be in the treats you are giving. Any one of the recommendations are a good starting point. Limiting the ingredients will be your best bet. Try looking at the ingredients in his current food, and then look at the new food you choose. Try to limit the common ingredients in the new food. 
All dogs are different and can allergies/intolerance to many items. As an example Khan can't have the Omega 3's that are so beneficial. This is not something that's "typical" so you never know.
If you are so inclined, check out the raw feeding section. Making the switch and completely eliminating kibble is what did the trick for our house.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would go with the Orijen Six Fish formula I have heard its good for dogs with allergies and skin problems. The oils in it are very good for a dogs coat.


----------



## Sookie (Oct 26, 2010)

My husky pup loves the taste of Orijen 6 Fish but unfortunately it made her itch like crazy so I had to take her off it. The same thing happened when I tried my late husky/shepherd Raven (who had numerous food allergies) on it last year. Non-stop itching. I'm convinced it's the botanicals in it. Such a shame.

Raven did wonderfully on Taste of the Wild Pacific Smoked Salmon. Nearly everything else irritated her skin in some way.

Good luck!


----------

